# pilote R860s Reviews?



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

YAY I IS BACK! 8O Sadly after really liking the above van, had a second test drive and it was a no goer! an i really really liked it - anyone know of a younger one for sale, (this was a K reg) turbo diesle but the turbo had died we think!) It had a forward and a rear lounge, loved it...............now looking again, 
Hello to all the peeps we know, and hope you are all trucking real good!
AND A BIG THANKS FOR GETTING MY SUB SORTED SO I COULD POST NUKE!


----------



## downunder (May 23, 2011)

Hi Raine,

Is the Pilote R860S that you viewed the one for sale on eBay that is based in Southampton? Would save me a lot of wasted time if it is.
Cheers
Downunder


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*pilote*

Hi, yes it is, and it was the turbo, the lady phoned, as they really couldn't believe it didnt go well, they had it checked at the garage and it didn't show anything, but they had it sent away, it was all carbed up, so they phoned to see if we would like to try it again, ARGH we had already got another one (not the same layout  and not my 100% like  - so we had to say no, we were both disappointed, 
I liked it i liked it, thought it was the one! anything else you wanna know just ask! I loved it, its old, but just like home!


----------



## downunder (May 23, 2011)

*Pilote R860S*

Can you tell me how much you agreed to pay for it !


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*price*

hi, nope.......don't think that would be fair, sorry, but we liked them, so you will have to do your own hagglin :roll:


----------



## downunder (May 23, 2011)

no probs............just thought I would ask !


----------



## downunder (May 23, 2011)

Hi again Raine,

Since my first enquiry to you the camper in Southampton is no longer for sale on eBay, but dident sell, as it dident reach their reserve. I would like to view it, so wondered if you still have their phone number, so I can contact them. Or if you prefer I can give a mobile number that you can forward onto them The number is 07955 101693

Cheers

Downunder


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

**

glad you didn't mind, i have sent them your number by our ebay respond form, so hope you hear from them, if not let me know and i will see if i can find their number, 8O


----------



## downunder (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for that Raine, received their number, viewing today !


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

**

Yo, great news, hope you like it, it is well loved, and i really liked it and the peeps, so say hello to them for me they were the bees knees, yay for you.................


----------



## downunder (May 23, 2011)

This motorhome is now up for sale as I am returning to Australia. It is very reliable and comfortable. Has a new top of the range stereo unit with CD / DVD and sat nav built in. Also flat screen led tv with freeview / DVD. Only 82000 miles covered. Please email [email protected] for more info


----------

